# Police Officer Accidentally Shoots Police Chief



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Kiss that promotion goodbye!!*

Police Officer Accidentally Shoots Police Chief
Monday, November 29, 2004, 3:51:37 AM

By KCRG-TV9 News Reporter Craig Brown - TV9 Cedar Rapids Newsroom

An accidental shooting has rocked the small town of Robins, just north of Cedar Rapids. At three o'clock Sunday afternoon, 56 year-old Robins Police Chief Lyle Rusk was shot in the neck by one of his fellow police officers.

According to the Linn County Sheriff's Department, which is investigating the accident, Robins Police Sergeant Carol Currans was handling a nine millimeter handgun at Robins City Hall. Investigators said the gun accidentally discharged, and hit Police Chief Lyle Rusk in the neck.

Linn County Sheriff's investigators say Carol Currans called 911 herself after she accidentally shot Rusk. Investigators say the two were the only people in city hall at the time. Linn County Sheriff's Department Captain Brian Gardner says there appears to be no sign of foul play. "The information we received is that it was an accidental shooting at this location."

Gardner said Rusk was conscious and alert after he was shot and he was able to communicate with his rescuers. Rescue workers airlifted the injured law officer to St. Luke's Hospital in Cedar Rapids and then to the University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics.

Neighbors in the small town are concerned for the life of their police chief. "He's a good guy," said neighbor Dan French. "You couldn't ask for anybody better, he's our favorite cop in town."

Marie Maxfield added, "Most of your law people are good people but I think he really had feelings for the people he worked with and for."

The sheriff's department says Rusk underwent surgery Sunday night. University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics isn't releasing any information on his condition.

Copyright CRTV Company

Video
http://www.kcrg.com/article.aspx?art_id=93482&cat_id=123#


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like someone wasn't paying attention during firearms safety instruction. 

I hope the chief pulls through okay.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Guess that epitomizes the officer being a "pain in the neck"
:shock: 
Speedy recovery chief! Here's hoping he's home for Christmas


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Doh! #-o #-o


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

He shot the wrong person. I am sure he is going to be off the job for a long long time....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

"I shot the chief .......and I was the desk sargent"  

She prolly feels pretty bad about it...


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

SOT_II @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> "I shot the chief .......and I was the desk sargent"
> 
> She prolly feels pretty bad about it...


Not exactely a resume topper... What a terrible accident...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Awwww cmon guys, can't you read between the lines here???

Male Chief, Female Sergeant, 3PM on a Sunday in the office??? The only ones at Town Hall. When was the last time you saw the "head" guy working on a weekend, never mind on a Sunday??

Why was she handeling a weapon? Why was it out of her holster? 

Must have been a hell of a scramble to put the Chief's pants back on before the EMT's arrived. :shock: 

Either way, I hope Chief Rusk has a speedy recovery.


----------

